# Working in Abu Dabi as a IT engineer - DBA (Database Administrator)



## dba_oracle (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello,

I'm a DBA Database Administrator from Morocco.

I have almost 2 years experience (25 years old) and I got an offer in Abu Dhabi which says :
*
This role is working for an IT services company and can pay up to AED 12K per month (inclusive of housing & transportation allowance) + Benefits (medical, annual flight to home country and visa). This is a permanent position based in Abu Dhabi.*

What people do you think about that please ?


----------



## shezaa (Jul 27, 2013)

Think twice before leaving your current job and if you consider that it is better opportunity for you then you can quit


----------



## dba_oracle (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm currently seeking for a new one. 

I'd like to know if that salary is a good one for an engineer to have a good life there ? Also the benefits described in the first post...

Thank you.


----------

